# 1st attempt ABTs & 2nd attempt pork ribs



## TheCook (Jul 27, 2007)

Couple weeks ago decided to make some ABTs that all of you speak so highly of.  I didnt have any leftover meat to stick in them so I grilled up the rib meat scraps from the rack I was going to cook later that day.  I filled a few of them with cream cheese and a few with chedder.

I used a package of all natural ribs and a package of "enhanced".












































After one hour I was a little worried that the meat had pulled this far back from the bone already.












ABTs turned out OK.  They were a little too smokey for me, it overpowered the flavor of everything else.  I think I also used too much bacon on each one and I shoudlnt have used smoked bacon.  That may of added to the extra smokey flavor.  Wife and inlaws loved them though.








This was my second attempt at ribs.  (1st was a long time ago).  They look good in the picture, but they didnt pull of the bone as easily.  Wife seemed to think they were a little underdone, but the juices were clear.  I think they may have cooked a little to close to the coals.




The hound had no complaints!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 27, 2007)

Those abt's looked fabulous!!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 27, 2007)

man those loooook goooood!!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 27, 2007)

Bravo.  Those ABT's look great.  Like the pooch too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 27, 2007)

Fantastic job and good looking dog!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks ok from this angle.  Give it another try sometime.  

Did you do a 321 on them ?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2007)

It all looked good to me  
Pardon my nearsightedness.......wut was the book you was a readin'?
Was that the new Weber charcoal grillin' book? If it was .......wut do ya' think about the book?


----------



## TheCook (Jul 27, 2007)

Cliff,

Didnt try the 321 method.  I actually didnt learn about that til after I made these ribs.  I will do it next time though

Puff,  

Thats the book!  It has some really good info and lots of recipes.  Excellent for someone who doesnt know much about grilling/Qing...especially if they dont have access to these forums.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2007)

Great looking grub!

I agree with the ABT's. ... Looked great! and ... omit the smoked bacon.
If you wanna give it a twist, try adding some horseradish, chopped garlic, and lemon juice. I've also used ribs scraps in ABT's, and thought they were the cat's azz!

(mix it all up and put it in a ziploc bag and cut the corner off...pipe it into the jalaps)


----------



## john a (Jul 29, 2007)

All looks good to me. I like a little pull to the ribs.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 2, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Great looking grub!
> 
> I agree with the ABT's. ... Looked great! and ... omit the smoked bacon.
> If you wanna give it a twist, try adding some horseradish, chopped garlic, and lemon juice. I've also used ribs scraps in ABT's, and thought they were the cat's azz!
> ...



Thanks.  I'll have to give it a try on my next attempt


----------

